# 83 to 86 pulsar disc brake upgrade



## stenbots (Mar 21, 2008)

hi i want to upgrade my brakes. i'd like to put vented discs on the front
and discs on the rear. it's not like 70 stock horses need more whoa,
but i wanna put on some 15 or 16 inch wheels. i assume that someone
has already done this, so what car is a good donor ? 86 to 96 maxima?
thanks in advance stenbots


----------



## stenbots (Mar 21, 2008)

hi again; well, no takers. i looked at an '83 280 at a wrecking yard. they have vented front rotors. have no idea if they bolt on like the pulsar/sentra's do? maybe, like a honda or toyata front spindle/hub transplant? anyone???? how about the next gen '87 and up sentra/pulsar ?? while we're at it, how about a rear sway bar?


----------



## stenbots (Mar 21, 2008)

anywho, bought some new wheels 16 x 7 motegi MR7 wheels. $250 for all 4 rims and 2 pretty good Kuhmo extas 205 40 16 the front fits okay,but the rear are gonna need surgery to clear the shock and pregnant spring hump.
so in the spring i'm gonna be driving the mazda truck and doing some rearranging of the rear shock tower. its rusty as hell and ive had to brace up both sides. i'm planning on some door sill bracing too while ive got it all up in the air. unless i win the lottery first. ha ha i'd buy a small house with a 3 car garage. later


----------



## stenbots (Mar 21, 2008)

*brake update*

well, like billy idol i'm dancin w/myself. have been working on the linkage to adapt the carb from early 80's datsun truck. piece of cake. made a bracket out of some angle iron and drilled 4 holes to stretch to reach the throttle cable that was floating in midair. probably needs a carb kit and serious cleaning, but im gonna try it anyway. rear tire clearance surgery has been put off while im driving the car. got tired of the ridiculous oil burning that the truck does. later


----------



## stenbots (Mar 21, 2008)

well, found a new job after the retail hell gig melted down financially. wasn't even unemployed a week. have a great job at a wrecking yard. gonna go looking for goodies on the weekend. found a shell of a skyline have a cordless sawzall and im not afraid to use it. relax there are 2 cars stacked on top of it and its a naked shell except for the steering column and steering rack. my plan is to get the rear sheet metal to mount the tailites in my old pulsar. hope it stops raining for a couple of hours on sat later


----------



## stenbots (Mar 21, 2008)

i used to think blogging was sad, but im doing it. the people who lived upstairs stole my wheels and tires last august. have aquired new set need bigger brakes from 87 and up something very tired of NOT having garage or girlfriend still no dash lites but i see from searching that it may be my 4 year old headlight switch. the cube has to be one of the ugliest things ever. edsel pacer or sole why cant a cheap car be neat and stylish?
is nissan ever gonna go truck racing? bring back the r33 skyline


----------



## stenbots (Mar 21, 2008)

i really appreciate all the help. not one suggestion. ratsun is way better. i read that the cube is cancelled , now just the roque and its replacement. hire a new designer asap nissan, just dont copy what gm has done in the last 4 years. i'll be at ratsun


----------

